
.NET everywhere apparently also means Windows 3.11 and DOS - benaadams
https://www.hanselman.com/blog/NETEverywhereApparentlyAlsoMeansWindows311AndDOS.aspx
======
pushpop
This article is a garbage rewrite of the original blog[1]. It misses a
boatload of detail and even gets some details wrong along the way (Like the
fact .NET isn’t actually running on DOS)

[1] [https://medium.com/@MStrehovsky/building-a-self-contained-
ga...](https://medium.com/@MStrehovsky/building-a-self-contained-game-in-c-
under-8-kilobytes-74c3cf60ea04)

~~~
mehrdada
+1. Thanks for the link to the actual article. Don't know why this is
downvoted. Clearly more insightful than the MS advertisement spin of the
article. Perhaps the original link should be replaced with it.

~~~
jve
Few days ago, original article was already posted:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22010159](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22010159)

~~~
benaadams
That article isn't about running on Windows 3.11 and DOS; that article is
about shrinking the executable size to under 8kB

------
jerome-jh
Microsoft really excelled (pun?) in binary compatibility. I can still run 20+
years old games in Win10.

That's a shame to see how little control we have over e.g. our phones
nowadays, how monolithic they are, SW wise.

~~~
karmakaze
TIL: there's a 32-bit "Best Of Windows Entertainment Pack" that runs on 64-bit
systems. Missing: chips challenge, pipe dream, jezzball, fujigolf, game of
life, rodents revenge, skifree (32-bit Skifree exists elsewhere).

